# in the process of rebonding rabbits!



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Well after 7 months of my rabbits being in seperate cages after they were spayed and refused to go back together i am now in the process of rebonding them.
*touch wood* all seems to be going ok so far.

I rang my vets a few weeks ago to see if i could get them sedated together and brought round so they smelt like each other but they wouldn't let us do it as it wasn't for medical reasons or something soooo.....

I searched around for a rabbit rescue and called for help!

I found one not far away from me but couldnt get in touch so i gave them a call and left a message, a few hours later i got a call from the husband who gave some solid advice. He said to put them in the bath and leave them for at least 24 hours as they hate the sensation under their feet of being in a bath and will huddle together to stay up right and warm.

I did this about an hour ago and so far they are just chilling  they attempted to have a bash at each other but couldn't get traction so gave it up as a bad job 

I'm going to keep them in there all day until i get back from work tomorrow by which time i was advised they should be able to go back into a cage together 

I will keep you all updated with how i get on! But so far this is the only thing that has had any positive reaction!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

One I am glad your vet had a bit of common sense, who on earth gave you the idea to sedate them just so you can bond them???

Also I hope that you realise that transferring them to their cage after the bath won't just as easy as that, you need to bond at their pace not yours..

If you want to go ahead with your plan then please make sure you neutrilise the cage before doing so to give the rabbits the best chance.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

The cage will be getting a thorough clean out today 
and they will stay in the bath until i know they will be fine together in a cage. The rescue centre said if they start having a go at each other when they get put in the cage to start the whole process again. He said he's done it many times and it's always worked for them. He said the idea is to get them to rest together, eat together and drink together and with time should begin to smell of each other again.

Hoping it works otherwise it'll be time to ship them off to a rescue centre for them to do it for us haha

wish me luck


----------

